

SublimeVideo HTML5 Video Player Now Free & Unlimited, Real-Time Stats & More - aidanhornsby
http://blog.jilion.com/2011/11/29/sublimevideo-unleashed
Introducing a Free and Unlimited plan, Enhanced Paid plans, Unique Real-Time Stats for all platforms, and more.
======
tomsaffell
I see you're using wmode _transparent_ for your flash fallback. Have you seen
(or tested for) performance issues using _transparent_ , rather than _direct_?
My understanding is that it prohibits both StageVideo, and HW rendering, and
may also cause unnecessary re-rendering of overlaying HTML. Would love to know
whether any of those are material in your case.

[http://www.adobe.com/devnet/flashplayer/articles/fplayer10_1...](http://www.adobe.com/devnet/flashplayer/articles/fplayer10_1_hardware_acceleration.html)
[http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/127/tn_12701.html#main_Browser_supp...](http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/127/tn_12701.html#main_Browser_support_for_Window_Mode__wmode__values)

------
marcusestes
They were one of the first to do a full-screen implementation in HTML5. Lovely
UI as well. I'm glad to see them moving towards a freemium model. But now
there are lots of completely open source HTML5 players that do fullscreen,
without the need for a watermark.

~~~
chadillac
my first thought was "wait wait... you want me to pay for a standards based
video solution... what the f-"

------
ch0wn
This is great news. I really hate to see companies charging for SSL, though.
Security on the web is something so essential, forcing people to pay in order
to be safe is just evil, in my opinion.

~~~
aroberge
Words like "evil" get thrown around rather too quickly, imo.

Paraphrasing the above: I really hate seeing companies charging for door
locks. Security of your house is something so essential, forcing people to pay
in order to be safe is just evil, in my opinion.

... Someone has invested time and money to develop a product; there's nothing
evil for them in wanting to recoup their money and build a business around it.

~~~
ch0wn
I have no problem with paying for a good product, and this is definitely worth
paying for. What I don't like is driving customers into a corner where they
have to decide whether they want to pay or keep their users unprotected. Too
many go for the latter choice and harm the web as a whole.

------
andrewfelix
We had been using the wonderful mediaelementjs.js But this would have been our
first choice if it had been free.

Now if we can just all agree on a single video format.

~~~
gsk
Can you say what specific feature(s) would make this your first choice instead
of mediaelement? (I am a code contributor to mediaelement).

~~~
andrewfelix
Hi, thanks for contributing to such an awesome script! My main issues were
with inconsistency across browsers. In particular fullscreen. I ended up
disabling fullscreen on Firefox because it was too flaky. Flash would behave
differently between browsers too.

Having said that, it really is an amazing script. Will probably come back to
it once it's matured a little further.

------
quellhorst
Is there something like this where I could just use amazon s3 and cloudfront
for hosting the videos?

~~~
firefoxman1
There's always Video.js

------
nodesocket
Just switched over to SublimeVideo. Loving it. Bravo.

------
nextparadigms
Does it support WebM or only h.264?

~~~
natedub
Any HTML5 player will play WebM in Firefox 4, Chrome and Opera 10.6. IE9 can
play WebM with a plugin. Every other browser cannot, nor can any Flash player.

